# Quoting pics



## Morpheus uk (Jul 15, 2008)

Can the mods be a little moer strict with this possible?

Just a bit ennoying hve to scroll down and down and down and down and down and down and down and down and down


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 15, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> Can the mods be a little moer strict with this possible?Just a bit ennoying hve to scroll down and down and down and down and down and down and down and down and down


SUPPORT THAT!!!!


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 15, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> SUPPORT THAT!!!!


!OK FINE, BUT IT DOESENT TAKE MUCH JUST TO MOVE YOUR WRIST!


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 15, 2008)

But its ennoying when something that takes up a page turns into 5 pages, and not being lazy as it makes it longer to load


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 15, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> But its ennoying when something that takes up a page turns into 5 pages, and not being lazy as it makes it longer to load


ye if some has 8 pics like in my topic longhorn beetles, i get RSI from the scrolling down


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 15, 2008)

lol, I feel so sorry for the mods


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 15, 2008)

mods should be deleting it any way.my guees is the mods aint doing there job right..ian! your sacked! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 15, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> mods should be deleting it any way.my guees is the mods aint doing there job right..ian! your sacked! :lol: :lol: :lol:


you got an F- as marks   :lol:


----------



## darkspeed (Jul 15, 2008)

Being a mod is a selfless, thankless job. If they do anything at all we should be gratefull.

Its not like we get paid.

As far as the board ettiquette goes, it seems there is only one main offender as of late. Unfortunately our only option is to instruct those who do not yet know how to act on a public chat forum the proper way to behave. How else will they learn what is acceptable and what is not. It may be a pain in the ######, but there is no other way.


----------

